# Syrian embassy Cairo



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just copied this from an Egyptian facebook page 



Looks like Syria's 15 March uprising has just started and reports say it is spreading in several places in Syria. Egyptians protested infront of Syrian embassy in Cairo today in support of Syrians & their uprising. Somehow Syrian embassy hired a small number of thugs to attack those protesting in Cairo!



omehow Syrian embassy hired a small number of thugs to attack those protesting in Cairo!... just shows they have not all gone into hiding,


----------

